# Hello from Herefordshire



## PaulRN (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a espresso nut from the Welsh borders, hoping to improve my ken and my brew.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome paul what stuff you got??


----------



## PaulRN (Aug 26, 2013)

Currently hand pressing as I have a garage full of phutt-ed Gaggia + v tired and noisy Ibertal grinder. Hoping Santa will save the day


----------

